
More white women does not equal tech diversity - bootload
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2015/02/12/women-of-color-diversity-tech-silicon-valley-nicole-sanchez/23298945/
======
tsmith
_History has taught us that diversification efforts (i.e.: initiatives to
correct systemic inequalities) unfold like this: White men "let" white women
into the halls of power they created, and little changes for the rest of us.
Such is the case in politics, in elite universities and in corporate America._

Well tickle me Elmo, and here I thought we'd just gone through two terms with
a non-White president.

------
bootload
_" If assimilation is the expectation, those of us who are non-white, older
than 40, disabled, trans, not neurotypical, queer, from low-income
backgrounds, and/or a host of other identities will continue to be locked out
of tech."_

I would have thought being _" not neurotypical"_ would be an asset.

------
throwaway420
This article is racist and sexist drivel.

The server that's malfunctioning at 9AM doesn't care about the color of your
skin or if your precious fee-fees are hurt that the server isn't working.

The fast approaching deadline for producing a product doesn't care about
what's between your legs or what made up word you use to identify your gender,
it just matters that it works or it doesn't.

Everybody with half a brain cell knows that society goes out of it's way to
get women and minorities into cushy tech industry jobs. But it's never going
to be enough to professional victims like this. No matter how hard you try and
appease them and go out of your way to diversify, they're never going to be
happy. Never.

The solution here is to stop negotiating with SJW terrorists.

Stop trying to make them happy and start making this about who can do the job
the best and not about what group of victims whines the loudest.

~~~
dozzie
> This article is racist and sexist drivel.

Apparently this is a norm for management of today's GitHub.

